# RDT how wet? - spoon trick Vs spray bottle



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I've been using spoon trick for a while but I'm now at a much finer grind setting and 15g dose so it feels like a touch more water is needed. Got a cheapy spray bottle but 1 squirt feels like they make the beans too wet. Even after shaking I get some which stick to the side of the dosing cup. They do seem to extract a bit better though.

So how much water is too much for RDT? Do you get the sticky bean effect I'm seeing?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Minimal. You want to mist not wet the beans. Hold the dosing cup several inches away from your sprayer and give it no more than a couple of blasts. If you find beans sticking in the dosing cup after spraying, you're using too much. Also, after spraying, give the beans a good shake - think cocktail shaker.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

tripleshot said:


> I've been using spoon trick for a while but I'm now at a much finer grind setting and 15g dose so it feels like a touch more water is needed. Got a cheapy spray bottle but 1 squirt feels like they make the beans too wet. Even after shaking I get some which stick to the side of the dosing cup. They do seem to extract a bit better though.
> 
> So how much water is too much for RDT? Do you get the sticky bean effect I'm seeing?


 Which grinder? if you are using the Niche... Don't do it. You'll get grinds caking inside the grinder and on the chute instead!


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks so my instinct is correct that my sprayer makes beans too wet. I think I need a wider mouth dosing cup in order to be able to keep it at a distance. One spray is currently too much (it's a cheapy bottle)


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Which grinder? if you are using the Niche... Don't do it. You'll get grinds caking inside the grinder and on the chute instead!


 It's the Ceado E37S I'm using. Ill take the top off now to check just in case! Didn't occur to me that might happen!


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

Had a look (actually very timely for my weekly grinder clean) and couldn't see any more build up than usual. But I'm glad I asked because my instinct was that beans shouldn't stick to cup after RDT. Thanks all


----------



## emc2 (Aug 21, 2016)

I have not found that RDT makes any difference to the extraction/flavour. My Eureka Mignon is prone to clumping but a few taps on the portafilter while grinding directly into it and WDT seems to sort it out. Do you all routinely use RDT or reserve it for certain beans?


----------

